# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Windows Server 2008 R2 Foundation

## sadosanta

Потерялся диск с дистриьутивом. У кого есть диск или образ Windows Server 2008 R2 *Foundation*, поделитесь, плиз. В инете не могу найти: попадаются либо английские либо все остальные версии.

----------


## alexmannsonn

Э-э-э, кхм, и к чему же это непременно потребовался такой куцый дистрибутив?
Имхо, довольно таки странный выбор.

----------


## alexdmt

> Э-э-э, кхм, и к чему же это непременно потребовался такой куцый дистрибутив?
> Имхо, довольно таки странный выбор.


Потому, что куплен, наверное... Мне вот тоже нужен, не могу нигде найти.

----------


## funcelot

Возможно вам нужно поискать Windows Server 2008 R2 Foundation

----------

